# First stab at a "real" photo.



## cgiles75 (Dec 19, 2006)

So it's time to start combining my outdoor photography and woodworking habits and see what I come up with.

The pen below is a Jr Gent in Madrone Burl and CA finish.  The pen sits on a piece of black acrylic I had laying around from some acrylic work I did in the past.

I didn't take the time to wipe the fingerprints from the pen and I could stand to increase the depth of field a bit but all in all I think this is the setup for photos that I want to go with.

Critique away.  As I build my site this is how I plan on taking my photos.

~chris


----------



## Nolan (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the look. especially the reflection.
Nolan


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks very nice.  Only thing I see is that there appears to be a shadow in the lower left corner.


----------



## Fangar (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like you have obtained a good clear image. To be critical if I may, the hardware appears very dirty and the background dusty.  You did a great job with the layout and refection, but the attention to detail is what wills sell the photo.  Thanks for sharing. 

Fangar


----------



## gerryr (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice, but to pick nits, I would say it's about 1/3-1/2 stop under-exposed.  And, I agree with Fangar.


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 19, 2006)

I like that a lot, with the exception of where the barrel wood meets the nib hardware on the upper edge.  It seems to get lost in the acrylic.....  A touch moer exposure like Gerry said would probably fix that.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris,

Five minutes with Adobe Photoshop CS2 resulted in edited out dust, increased exposure/white balance, sharpened, and a bit more color saturation.

Hope you like it.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## cgiles75 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

And thanks for the touchup Roger.  It gives me an idea of where things should be.

I'm going to toy around with it a bit more and post another attempt soon.

Thanks again...

~chris


----------



## bob393 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------

